# Staying away from moving cars?



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

How do i teach my dog (11 months) to watch out for cars?
He is soooo obvilious! I mean I am with him the whole time but our bussiness is right next door. He is not allowed in the driveway...and does excellent. But there are still cars he needs to watch out for in the backyard. Like usually when there is a car, I take his ball away and say "wait for the car" then once the car is gone I throw his ball.
I am always with my dog and always watching for cars....but I want him to stay away from them when they are moving.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is asking a lot. And not fair to put those expectations on him - if you are there with him, all the time, great!!!! YOUR job to watch for moving cars, and call him to you, put him on leash, have him do a down-stay.

Even a slow moving car in a parking lot is potentially fatal to a dog in a single momment of excitement and inattention. 

I would worry less about teaching my dog to stay away from moving cars, and worry more about doing EVERYTHING I possibly can to keep my dog safe and well away from moving cars.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

ok yah... thats what I thought. He was already taught "NO DRIVEWAY" since he was a pup. I thought if I could keep him out of the driveway then that would save a potenial accident from happening.
Ok...I was just wondering if that was possible.
Thank you though!
Good points that you made.
<3
I WILL WATCH OUT FOR HIM


----------



## geneSW (Sep 25, 2009)

Ya know... the whole "no driveway" thing might not be the great as well. If you need to get the k9 to jump into the backseat of the car, they may not for fear of being scolded about being on the driveway. This is why it is (IMO) it is better to just have a good solid recall.


----------

